# Jose Sulaiman dead *Update*: Mauricio Sulaiman, Jose's son, now WBC president. Read post #127



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Dan Rafael said it on his Twitter

http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/news/story?id=2001635&s=box&type=story

"Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=73713#ixzz2qcAc9Ab3
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

By Salvador Rodriguez

Jose Sulaiman, the legendary leader of the World Boxing Council, died this afternoon in Los Angeles, at age 82, which was confirmed by his son Mauricio Sulaiman, executive secretary of the World Boxing Council.

Sulaiman had a heart operation on October and even showed a slight improvement, but on December 30 - Mauricio indicates that his father suffered further complications and never recovered.

Jose Sulaiman's body will be transferred in the coming days to Mexico, but for now, Mauricio says he appreciates the concern that everyone in the boxing world had for his father."

source: http://www.boxingscene.com/jose-sulaiman-wbc-president-passes-away-age-82--73713


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP

Say what you want about boxing politics but that green belt is attached to a ton of great boxing memories.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

enjoy hell you turd


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The guy was good and bad for boxing, but he was still for boxing. RIP


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Good riddance.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> lol


:rofl :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Rip. His son is going the be the WBC President now ??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Life is greater than a sport.
My condolences to his family.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sad for his family. I won't miss the corrupt old turd, and boxing won't suffer. Except maybe the Mexicans. Chavez Jr's career is fucked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ehhhh, RIP?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not a fan of the man but regardless RIP.


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

One less cunt stealing oxygen.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

RIP He was still bad for the sport. He turned the WBC into a joke with joke ratings.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

serious? 
rip out of respect.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

When Arum dies, I ll be happy. His death will truly make me happy. I can hardly wait...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Descansa En Paz


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Arum, you next.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Will they make the diamond coffin for him?

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Will they make the diamond coffin for him?
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


:rofl


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lmao


DobyZhee said:


> Will they make the diamond coffin for him?
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Is this regular death, silver death or diamond death? 

At any rate, I hope he didn't suffer. RIP


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I feel a bit icky when certain deaths fail to make me sad.

Either way... RIP


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I may have said all of this before, but: He was an awful person and dying doesn't change that. He was one of the worst obstructionists in the entire sport and deserves no respect whatsoever. He was a corrupt, greedy, hypocritical, melodramatic egotist with no respect for fighters or boxing and should be remembered exactly that way. He screwed over more fighters than most promoters and/or lawyers will ever dream about doing. His throwing random token gestures to look like a nice man to fighters that coloured inside the lines notwithstanding. There is not one negative thing that can affect boxing because of his death except that the next devil we don't know may be worse. I am genuinely glad to have outlived this one. No matter what I've done in life, no matter what wrong I have committed, I've always said "Well, at least I'm not Jose Sulaiman." and I've felt better about it. Anyway, RIP. I'm sure he was a nice man.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I may have said all of this before, but: He was an awful person and dying doesn't change that. He was one of the worst obstructionists in the entire sport and deserves no respect whatsoever. He was a corrupt, greedy, hypocritical, melodramatic egotist with no respect for fighters or boxing and should be remembered exactly that way. He screwed over more fighters than most promoters and/or lawyers will ever dream about doing. His throwing random token gestures to look like a nice man to fighters that coloured inside the lines notwithstanding. There is not one negative thing that can affect boxing because of his death except that the next devil we don't know may be worse. I am genuinely glad to have outlived this one. No matter what I've done in life, no matter what wrong I have committed, I've always said "Well, at least I'm not Jose Sulaiman." and I've felt better about it. Anyway, RIP. I'm sure he was a nice man.


Don't be coy now Uncle! How do ya really feel??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Is this regular death, silver death or diamond death?
> 
> At any rate, I hope he didn't suffer. RIP


:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I may have said all of this before, but: He was an awful person and dying doesn't change that. He was one of the worst obstructionists in the entire sport and deserves no respect whatsoever. He was a corrupt, greedy, hypocritical, melodramatic egotist with no respect for fighters or boxing and should be remembered exactly that way. He screwed over more fighters than most promoters and/or lawyers will ever dream about doing. His throwing random token gestures to look like a nice man to fighters that coloured inside the lines notwithstanding. There is not one negative thing that can affect boxing because of his death except that the next devil we don't know may be worse. I am genuinely glad to have outlived this one. No matter what I've done in life, no matter what wrong I have committed, I've always said "Well, at least I'm not Jose Sulaiman." and I've felt better about it. Anyway, RIP. I'm sure he was a nice man.


Great eulogy.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rot in hell


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Arum, you next.


My first thought was R.I.P. But That was my 2nd thought.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

RIP.


and RIP to BOP AROOM. he neks


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

If you don't have anything good to say about someone who has passed, then don't say anything. :bart








Of course, that applies to me in this case, so I guess my contribution to this thread ends here.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

RIP 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Condolences to his family and those that remembered him for the right reasons.

Otherwise good riddance, couldn't have happened to a nice guy.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Dick thing to say, but whatever it took to get him out of boxing. Dying doesn't make him a less corrupt person that didn't do massive damage to the sport. Obligatory, RIP.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

If you really want a good laugh, read the memorial article on BScene:

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-reflecting-back-on-hall-famer-jose-sulaiman--73714


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Definitely helped further the careers of many Latino fighters.

*W*e *B*e *C*hicanos.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder which poor American fighters will be contributing to the funeral costs by fighting for the WBC Australasian Platinum title.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> RIP.
> 
> and RIP to BOP AROOM. he neks


Gooby pls


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Definitely helped further the careers of many Latino fighters.
> 
> *W*e *B*e *C*hicanos.


On the surface maybe, but those achievements are hollow and everyone knows it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> On the surface maybe, but those achievements are hollow and everyone knows it.


Yep,utterly self serving.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Rest In Peace, sweet Prince.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Don King praises and celebrates him him and so does Arum. Like both of those men he was a largely flawed contributor in boxing but his impact to the sport was monumental, none the less.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Don King praises and celebrates him him and so does Arum. Like both of those men he was a largely flawed contributor in boxing but his impact to the sport was monumental, none the less.


And Hitler had a massive impact on the modern world...


----------



## andyZor (Jun 22, 2013)

"WBC stands for We Be Crooks.... the WBO...? we don't even count that! "

James Toney


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> And Hitler had a massive impact on the modern world...


He was a shitstain on anything honourable about the sweet science. Unbelievable corruption


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> He was a shitstain on anything honourable about the sweet science. Unbelievable corruption


Hitler?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> He was a shitstain on anything honourable about the sweet science. Unbelievable corruption


I hope you are talking about Hilter and not about Sulman.......................


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> Hitler?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sorry. I gotta step in.

I know a lot of you hate Sulman but you guys are crossing the line.

This guy was a family man who cared for his family(Mexicans/Latinos) sure he might not have been a real Mexican himself. But he adopted them as his own and we have to respect that.

My Uncle knew this guy and I can say with full confidence.. Sulman was a good guy. He really helped my Uncle achieve so much doing the Body Guard work and he never one looked down upon my Uncle.

I remember how my Uncle told me that once he was invited to Sulman's dinner and he was so hungry he started eating all the food with his bare hands. Ripping the chicken and the boar meat in half with those massive hands of his and swallowing everything whole. All the guests were laughing and throwing in snide comments like 'Russian Pig' and 'Bolevsik scum' and 'Cheap Russian'.........Sulman heard it and started to eat with his bare hands as well and everyone got real quiet. Sulman laughed and petted my Uncle on the back saying 'this is how real men eat heh Hombre'.
He made my Uncle feel comfortable as hell.

Dude was a class act.

RIP Sulman. You got a fan in me for life.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> enjoy hell you turd


Wow dude.. That's crossing the line.
Do you like Floyd?
If he die..how would you feel if someone said 'Enjoy Hell Floyd, too bad Leonard Ellerbe's dick can't be taken with you'
Or 'Enjoy Hell Floyd because you are a homosexual and God hate gays'.............

How would you feel?

Boxing is not more important than life dude.
RIP Sulman.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Wow dude.. That's crossing the line.
> Do you like Floyd?
> If he die..how would you feel if someone said 'Enjoy Hell Floyd, too bad Leonard Ellerbe's dick can't be taken with you'
> Or 'Enjoy Hell Floyd because you are a homosexual and God hate gays'.............
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Eagle Eyes!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank fuck


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Man, Felix, you never fail to amaze us!
BTW: If you love him so much, why do you fail to write his name correctly?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

jejejejejejeje


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

RIP to him.....he may have been corrupt but lets not react in a way that is deserved for murderers,rapists, child molesters or evil dictators.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Is this regular death, silver death or diamond death?


I shouldn't laugh, but :lol:

He was a sleazeball and Don King's pet. He won't be missed. 
I'm sure he had a better side though, so R.I.P.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

To be serious for a moment I didn't wish him death but at this age it's pretty natural and nothing shocking and I would be lying if I said that this has any impact on me. And I doubt whoever is in charge now will be much better than him


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I hear he has just made Jesus the Emeritus champion. St. Peter now holds the regular belt, while the archangels Gabriel and Michael will contest the interim title.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

RIP


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Will they make the diamond coffin for him?
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kinda cool that Ali sees another birthday at the time Jose pops his cork.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Why is Jose Sulaiman the devil, can someone remind me?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP. All those belts and sanctioning fee was to pay for his heat condition i reckon.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> RIP


Man your avatar is the shit! i may have to steal it... got all my faves on there...


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

A man has died he has family grieving a loss ,was he a great man no not for me , but he was a boxing man 

RIP


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bunch of fucking losers on here. Yeah the dude was shitty for boxing at times with the politics and stuff but he is dead and it's a life gone. Shit is not that serious for some of the comments in here.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

RIP, sad news.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Man your avatar is the shit! i may have to steal it... got all my faves on there...


Go ahead I stole it from bball when he posted it as a picture.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> I shouldn't laugh, but :lol:
> 
> He was a sleazeball and Don King's pet. He won't be missed.
> *I'm sure he had a better side though, so R.I.P*.


He did, he could be kind and gentle if he wanted to.
The image you saw was just his market persona. He wasn't like that in real life.
He just needed to promote himself because a shy,modest, fake Mexican was never going to sell.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Outside of favouring Don King's stable and creating stupid belts, what else is Sulaiman guilty of?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Outside of favouring Don King's stable and creating stupid belts, what else is Sulaiman guilty of?


Nothing.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

Whats happening to the wbc world cup now


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Condolences to his family and those that remembered him for the right reasons.
> 
> Otherwise good riddance


This is about the same as I feel about it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Not to worry. His corrupt eye will watch over boxing for eternity:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31826742/%20%20Sauron%20in%20Castle.jpg


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Too bad his father didn't stain the sheets instead of society. He was one load which should have hit his mother's face.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

What dead weight will he be buried at?

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

As others will also state, not a fan of the guy by any stretch of the imagination and our ideals of boxing probably greatly differ. Regardless he was a boxing man and clearly cared about the sport a lot, RIP.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> As others will also state, not a fan of the guy by any stretch of the imagination and our ideals of boxing probably greatly differ. Regardless he was a boxing man and clearly cared about the sport a lot, RIP.


only thing he cared about was latching his useless organization around fights...


----------



## Dipset (Jun 9, 2013)

I will always remember what you brought to the sport I love.

My condolences to your family.

Please my God rest your soul.

Jose Sulimun


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Don King done lost his main man.Sad, though he did a lot to screw up the sport.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

R.I.P

So sad.


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Rest well Suli, rest well


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> only thing he cared about was latching his useless organization around fights...


Jose "The Sea Lamprey" Sulamain.

If they don't cremate him, the body will remain perfectly preserved, being too toxic for microorganisms to sample and survive. Even the maggots won't touch it, maggots not being cannibalistic.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Not a fan eh, Duo?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

fists of fury said:


> Not a fan eh, Duo?


:rofl

He's killing me. Didn't expect that at all. 100% Vitriol


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

:lol:

:yep


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I am very let down by the lack of class shown by some of the CHB Posters.

Joe Suman might not have been a 'great boxing promoter' but he sure as hell gave his soul to Boxing.

I wish him well in Heaven.

You get to see the fights we don't get to see yet Jose.. Bless you.
I bet he's watching Monzon fight Robinson right now.
I bet he's watching Frazier fight Norton right now.
I bet he's watching Marciano fight PRIME Louis right now.
I bet he's watching Prime Roy Jones Jr fight Ezzard Charles right now.

RIP Champ.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I am very let down by the lack of class shown by some of the CHB Posters.


It's a very nihilistic group on here. Ever see the random news story lounge threads of people being decapitated or the dude who had his balls chomped off by a dog? Jokes for days.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Outside of favouring Don King's stable and creating stupid belts, what else is Sulaiman guilty of?


 auto theft, bank fraud, bid rigging, bookmaking, building violations, calling card fraud, cement violations, cigarette smuggling, construction violations, contract killing, credit card fraud, drug trafficking, extortion, HUD fraud, identity theft, illegal gambling, insurance fraud, labor racketeering, loan sharking, mail fraud, money laundering, mortgage fraud, Murder, pier and port theft, prostitution, racketeering, securities fraud, truck hijacking, wire fraud, witness tampering


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP....Rot In Pieces.
About time that old corrupt fuck died...Now it's Arum's turn, that old cocksucker's death CANNOT come soon enough.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He fucked people out of fights, an you know what that does? Not only does it fuck fighters it fucks their familys, their childrens futures arent as financially secure.. I respect Bob, don and joses hustle business minds, But rip? Fuck that.. I guess we should say RIP Bernie madoff when he does too huh?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> He fucked people out of fights, an you know what that does? Not only does it fuck fighters it fucks their familys, their childrens futures arent as financially secure.. I respect Bob, don and joses hustle business minds, But rip? Fuck that.. I guess we should say RIP Bernie madoff when he does too huh?


RIP as in Rott In Pieces sounds good enough for me.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> RIP....Rot In Pieces.
> About time that old corrupt fuck died...Now it's Arum's turn, that old cocksucker's death CANNOT come soon enough.


lol Arum can't die. He's reptilian, you already know this.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> lol Arum can't die. He's reptilian, you already know this.


Hey, i can still wish tho, right?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Hey, i can still wish tho, right?


I can't wait for Garcia-Burgos, I'm excited. This was been a few too many weeks of nothing.

Bute/Pascal ok.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Rip. His son is going the be the WBC President now ??


No, he's the interim president.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I can't wait for Garcia-Burgos, I'm excited. This was been a few too many weeks of nothing.
> 
> Bute/Pascal ok.


Garcia-Burgos!! :ibutt

Thats next week too right??


----------



## Unloco (Sep 19, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Don't be coy now Uncle! How do ya really feel??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so he was uncle roger ! i knew it


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I cant wait until the garcia fight. Got Rosado on the undercard too


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Garcia-Burgos!! :ibutt
> 
> Thats next week too right??


Yep.

I dunno man, he's just someone I'll almost plan my night around to watch. Very, very fun fighter but he brings that top level technique with it. Burgos is in trouble :lol: :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> I cant wait until the garcia fight. Got Rosado on the undercard too


Rosado badly needs a win.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joe Suman might not have been a 'great boxing promoter' but he sure as hell gave his soul to Boxing.


It wasn't boxing he gave his soul to.


> I wish him well in Heaven.


Set your sights lower. You named the right place in your previous sentence.


> You get to see the fights we don't get to see yet Jose.. Bless you.
> I bet he's watching Monzon fight Robinson right now.
> I bet he's watching Frazier fight Norton right now.
> I bet he's watching Marciano fight PRIME Louis right now.
> I bet he's watching Prime Roy Jones Jr


Wait...Roy's also dead?


> fight Ezzard Charles right now.


I bet they're all punching the shit out of him in a gauntlet on his way down.


> RIP Champ.


Yeah, Rest in Piss, Chump.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah he does. He takes this charlo kid out easy. That southerner wont know what hit him. Big Big step up, Rosados to much grit for this kid, especially for a texan. An I dont even like philly fighters but still, East coast ass whooping coming for charlo


Hands of Iron said:


> Rosado badly needs a win.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> auto theft, bank fraud, bid rigging, bookmaking, building violations, calling card fraud, cement violations, cigarette smuggling, construction violations, contract killing, credit card fraud, drug trafficking, extortion, HUD fraud, identity theft, illegal gambling, insurance fraud, labor racketeering, loan sharking, mail fraud, money laundering, mortgage fraud, Murder, pier and port theft, prostitution, racketeering, securities fraud, truck hijacking, wire fraud, witness tampering


...loitering, conspiracy, philandering, ritual sacrifice to Quetzalcoatl, rape, polygamy, bigamy, scatology, loud noises, prevented unification, neglected to use a turn signal, driving with a broken tail light, driving without a license, Ham radio operator, kidnapping, arson, multiple homicide, manslaughter...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Boggle said:


> ...loitering, conspiracy, philandering, ritual sacrifice to Quetzalcoatl, rape, polygamy, bigamy, scatology, loud noises, prevented unification, neglected to use a turn signal, driving with a broken tail light, driving without a license, Ham radio operator, kidnapping, arson, multiple homicide, manslaughter...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:rofl


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> He's killing me. Didn't expect that at all. 100% Vitriol


Didn't expect that, huh? Allow me to share some history with ya:

www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=52775&postcount=26

www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=1431324&postcount=14


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I wonder which poor American fighters will be contributing to the funeral costs by fighting for the WBC Australasian Platinum title.


Platinum title is spoken for but the Silver title is vacant :sad5


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I may have said all of this before, but: He was an awful person and dying doesn't change that. He was one of the worst obstructionists in the entire sport and deserves no respect whatsoever. He was a corrupt, greedy, hypocritical, melodramatic egotist with no respect for fighters or boxing and should be remembered exactly that way. He screwed over more fighters than most promoters and/or lawyers will ever dream about doing. His throwing random token gestures to look like a nice man to fighters that coloured inside the lines notwithstanding. There is not one negative thing that can affect boxing because of his death except that the next devil we don't know may be worse. I am genuinely glad to have outlived this one. No matter what I've done in life, no matter what wrong I have committed, I've always said "Well, at least I'm not Jose Sulaiman." and I've felt better about it. Anyway, RIP. I'm sure he was a nice man.


There's some José Sulaimán in all of us, Uncle.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Next, Don mother fucking King


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Or bob Arum. Take your pick


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm sorry. I gotta step in.
> 
> I know a lot of you hate Sulman but you guys are crossing the line.
> 
> ...


Your uncle was a saint man

:lol:


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

The only reason Don Jose patted @FelixTrinidads uncle on the back was to wipe the greese and fat of his hands after a big lavish fucking meal provided to him by ripped of boxers and dodgy promotors

Put that shit in his autobiography, cunts :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

RIP


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

In completely unrelated news, the odds on Julio Cesar Chavez Jr winning another world title during his career, have risen dramatically.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Arum, you next.





DobyZhee said:


> Will they make the diamond coffin for him?
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> In completely unrelated news, the odds on Julio Cesar Chavez Jr winning another world title during his career, have risen dramatically.


They've probably bought a four man plot at a cemetery


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

BigBone said:


> There's some José Sulaimán in all of us, Uncle.


:yikes:suicide


----------



## zoo (May 22, 2013)

Along with greed and corruption the guy changed the sport in ways that fans universally regard as negative. The elimination of 15 round bouts and intermediate weight divisions are most notable. I feel bad anybody died but lets tell it like it is; boxing would be a better sport today had he never came along.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Dammit, Felix. :lol:


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Some photographs of Sulamain's open casket funeral with custom designed coffin:

www.pleasegodno.com/uploads/toilet-shit4.jpg

www.eatpoopwrite.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/poop.jpg

www.i.imgur.com/skCzo5T.jpg

www.i.imgur.com/zqPJd.jpg

Excellent close up of his head:

www.imgur.com/6pJ5e.jpg

Undertaker preparing the body for burial:

www.documentingreality.com/forum/at...d1262743045-huge-turd-010510-shit-handler.jpg

After the lid was closed:

www.lolpics.se/pics/2807.jpg

Being laid to rest:

www.plumbinghelptoday.com/denver-pl...ds/2013/01/How-To-Unclog-A-Clogged-Toilet.jpg

Mourner at his grave site:

www.static1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...dia/images/thumb/4/4b/Dump.jpg/300px-Dump.jpg

Sulamain's tomb:

www.poopreport.com/Images/BMnewswire/complex.jpg

Aerial (or anal, if you prefer) view of Sulamain nausoleum: (No, that is not a typo. Nausoleum is the correct spelling.)

www.sickoftheradio.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/PAUL-MCCARTHY-ARTIST-poop-sculpture.jpg

The sarcoughaphagus: (Again, not a typo. Sarcoughagus is indeed the correct spelling.)

www.puresophistry.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/shit-300x203.jpg

His plaque in Canastota, detailing compete biographical information and career accomplishments:

www.brownfido.com/sitebuilder/images/MonsterPoopWithPenny-301x174.png

The WBC belts he was buried with:

www.freemycolons.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/plaque.gif

Affectionate farewell message from those whose lives he touched:

www.fartgo.com/pictures/i-love-you-poo.jpg

Commemorative tattoo on an adoring fan:

www.streetcarnage.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/sherved5.jpg


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Duo said:


> Some photographs of Sulamain's open casket funeral with custom designed coffin:


:lol:

I could have seen it coming when I opened the first picture :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

RIP... Wasn't a fan of you but you did have a family.. 

Hopefully the next person in charge changes things.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

RIP = Regular Interim Peace?


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

All seriousness, I'm not going to shed a tear for him, cold and shitty as that may sound (and judging by this thread, not very). Yes, boxing is "just a sport", but it's a sport where you put your body on the line every time you step in the ring, and one which takes a tremendous toll on your body and future health. Anyone who knowingly and repeatedly takes away legitimate earnings from people who work that hard to accrue them just to line your own pockets is a scumbag, plain and simple. Death doesn't change that. It's bad enough when it happens in a regular workplace environment, but in boxing those extra dollars (which are rightfully yours) could mean the difference between a relatively comfortable life, and a totally shitty one, or even in some cases between life and death. And there's no real way to get that money back. Jose Sulaiman ripped off countless fighters, and he should never be forgiven for that.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Mauricio Sulaiman, 44, son of Jose Sulaiman, new president of WBC.
Three weeks after his dads passing, he was elected unanimously and continues the "reign", his father began many years ago....
I'm sure the election was held correctly :lol: :lol:

Source in german: 
http://www.sport1.de/de/boxen/newspage_844523.html


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

You knew this would happen. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Kissan said:


> Mauricio Sulaiman, 44, son of Jose Sulaiman, new president of WBC.
> Three weeks after his dads passing, he was elected unanimously and continues the "reign", his father began many years ago....
> I'm sure the election was held correctly :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Mauricio looks just like Jose shat him. The turd doesn't splat far from the outhouse


----------

